# Homemade Tools >  Wire stripper for recycling

## electrycian

I have a wire stripper for recycling electric wire. It is easy to make by using scrap pieces of wood and metal plus a few pieces of hardware. DIY Wire Insulation Stripper | Copper Wire Cutter Plans

----------

Jon (Dec 30, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 30, 2015),

Paul Jones (Dec 30, 2015),

PJs (Dec 31, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks electrycian! We've added your Wire Stripper to our Electrical category, as well as to your builder page: electrycian's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Wire Stripper
 by electrycian

tags: wire stripper

----------


## latigo-man

I like this stripper.I have burnt up many pounds of copper with a fire too hot.I will try this next time.

----------


## Paul Alciatore

Too hot? How about a lot of pollution? I am not a big one to rag on the environment, but burning off insulation is just too much and not at all necessary. Strip it, YES!






> I like this stripper.I have burnt up many pounds of copper with a fire too hot.I will try this next time.

----------


## latigo-man

Dont get your panties in a wad he he.Im not that ambitious to cause any measurable amount of pollution.Just exaggerating to make a point.My little fire would barely cook a rabbit.Still I do like the stripper and will make one soon.

----------

